# sustanon and pct help????



## spade2play01 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello everyone im going to start my first cycle in two weeks. Im keeping it real simple with 500 mgs. of sustanon a week for 12 weeks. ive done alot of recearch and cant quite figure out what exactly i should have on hand and take as far as a anti-estrogen or exactly how to do the pct, if even needed for this cycle, if any one could lay that out for me id appreciate it. thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well you need PCT for every cycle you do, a standard PCT would look like this...

3 weeks after last shot:

Days 1 - 7 = 150mg clomid/20mg Nolva

Days 8 - 21 = 50mg Clomid/20mg Nolva

Days 22 - 28 = 20mg Nolva

their are loads of different PCT courses each should work although the key to a good PCT is trial and error and working out what works for you.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

^^ Agree ^^


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

have a read if you havent already... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/17336-understanding-pct.html


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

just remember that it takes 21 days min from your last shot... for sust to clear your system and you should not start pct until after that..

addition: sorry paul just saw you said 3 weeks in your post


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

"The PCT depends on the SERM you want to use. Some examples:

Toremifene (Fareston):

Day 1-3: 120mg/day

Day 4-7: 90mg/day

Week 2: 60mg/day

Week 3: 60mg/day

Week 4: 30mg/day

Day 1-3: 120mg/day

Day 4-7: 90mg/day

Week 2: 60mg/day

Week 3: 40mg/day

Week 4: 20mg/day

This one is similar to the previous, doses are lower because studies show hat there's no significant difference between 60mg/day and 40mg/day. The difference between 60mg/day or 40mg/day and 20mg/day is not that much and becomes more insignificant the longer you run it. Just take your pick on one of the above PCTs.

Chomiphene (Clomid)

Day 1: 300mg (this may be excessive to some, you're probably better with 200mg)

Day 2-11 (10 days): 100mg/day

Day 12-21 (10 days): 50mg/day

Week 1: 100mg/day

Week 2: 50mg/day

Week 3: 50mg/day

PCT n. 1 will probably give you a quicker/better recovery (more days on 100mg/day dose).

Tamoxifen (Nolvadex):

Week 1: 40mg/day

Week 2: 20mg/day

Week 3: 20mg/day

Week 4: 10mg/day

Week 1: 40mg/day

Week 2: 40mg/day

Week 3: 20mg/day

Week 4: 20mg/day

Week 1: 40mg/day

Week 2: 20mg/day

Week 3: 20mg/day

Week 4: 20mg/day

Week 5: 10mg/day

This last one is only if you feel you need the extra week (cycle was more on the long side), though I thing ending with 10mg/day is better because you won't have a big crash on the med and let your body regulate oestrogen. Studies don't show much difference between 40mg/day and 20mg/day doses, so PCT n. 2 may be excessive.

Combos:

Week 1: 100mg/day Clomiphene + 20mg/day Tamoxifen

Week 2: 50mg/day Clomiphene + 20mg/day Tamoxifen

Week 3: 50mg/day Clomiphene + 20mg/day Tamoxifen

Week 4: 20mg/day Tamoxifen

Week 1: 100mg/day Clomiphene + 60mg/day Toremifene

Week 2: 50mg/day Clomiphene + 40mg/day Toremifene

Week 3: 50mg/day Clomiphene + 40mg/day Toremifene

Week 4: 20mg/day Toremifene

Just take your pick depending on the SERM you have access to. You can always add an extra week at the end with a low dose or/and a higher dose on the first day. Most peoples favorite is the last one on the combo and some people don't favour Tamoxifen (toxicity issues, upregulation of PgR and longish times to achieve good results put people off).

This is only the SERM part of PCT, there are other aspects of PCT that may also need to be addressed like hCG (if you haven't used it on cycle), AIs and cortisol suppressors."

*I should of quoted! *

*
thought I did!*

quote= Tartulho

Board = MP


----------



## spade2play01 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks alot for the help every one, i cant belive how complicated it can be to come off. now my source, you know friend of a friend..... if there able to get sust, and many others could i assume he can get clomid and nolva?? And as a extra percaution is there anything i should take during the cycle? thanks for the help im sure newbies are a pain in the [email protected]@


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MXD did you write that yourself or copy it??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would think you probably would need to run some HCG in there, 12 week cycles are quite supressive.

3 weeks would be a minimum I would start a PCT following sust.

I have done 500mg of sust a week and found 3 weeks later labido was still high when I started my PCT, probably could have waited a few days longer, but depending on metabolism, some guys clear gear faster than others.

So 3 week mark you can start, unless you still feel the sust then you can wait a bit longer.

HCG, well I would never do a cycle without that laying around unless you are talking very short cycles using short esters or orals.

I feel most dont do the PCT long enough.

45 days is good.

I would prefere you did 30 days clomid then 2 extra weeks of nolva @ 20mg.

I do notice a big diffrence in 50mg compared to 100mg of clomid.

If you are worried about gyno, then add an AI during your course.

But if it was me I would have HCG in there.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> well you need PCT for every cycle you do, a standard PCT would look like this...
> 
> 3 weeks after last shot:
> 
> ...


God damn pscarb, have i done something to offend mate.

Last time on another thread you said 2wks after last shot while on sust b4 pct and i said 3, now your saying 3wks. last time i suggested a 4wk standard pct on a 12 weeker using test, you said i was wrong and now your suggesting that too.:confused:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lol

as i pointed out Mars this is one of many different ways to run PCT the problem is many guys think there is only one way to run it and their is not, i give out the advice i think is correct at the time depending on the circumstances....

did my suggestion work for you??


----------



## spade2play01 (Feb 18, 2008)

They worked for me..... thanks


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Copied pscarb hence the "" Was going to write it but cba..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the question was because you did not give credit to the original author mate....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

As paul suggested, each PCT could vary in length (due to time on or degree of supression with some gear's)

PCT could vary on start time (due to the length of clearance of the gear)

PCT meds can vary (due to people are diffrent and some cant take clomid due to the sides)

Not to mention the whole genetic disposition thing, diet, stress levels, age (lol), etc.

But it is important and anyone that has ever seen a hard crash of a guy will attest to this.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> lol
> 
> as i pointed out Mars this is one of many different ways to run PCT the problem is many guys think there is only one way to run it and their is not, i give out the advice i think is correct at the time depending on the circumstances....
> 
> did my suggestion work for you??


Yes Pscarb, they did thanks.

I'm now 7st 9lb and can bench 12kilo and thats without a spotter.:biggrin1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am glad i could help


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> well you need PCT for every cycle you do, a standard PCT would look like this...
> 
> 3 weeks after last shot:
> 
> ...


This looks good mate but as you say their is loads of courses that people have suggested others try.

How would i know if a certen course is working for me??

Will i feel anything or notice anything what can i expect.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the sure fire way is to get your bloods done at the begining of PCT and 4 weeks after completion


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok thanks mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

A good indicator would be after PCT is your libido anywhere near normal?

I can tell when my androgen levels are low, libido is one, morning wood is another, skin problems is another.

Increase in belly fat is yet another.

If you know your body it is not hard to figure this one out.

I noticed no morning wood when I did the nolva, aromasin PCT, I also stopped getting morning wood with clomid when I dropped from 100mg per day (2 50mg doses), to 50mg per day.

I think if you are fairly in tune with your body you will notice the subtle changes in androgens, weather they be high or low.


----------

